# Favorite Ford Mustang Year



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Please take a minute to choose your favorite Mustang year.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

1993 lx 5.0


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

ford sucks


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Hemi said:


> ford sucks


no flamming the mustang, and or talking about other cars


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

what a terrible vehicle...but oh well..i'll vote for a 94 because my buddy has a fast one...

GO MOPAR!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

gvmsrayman said:


> ford sucks


you suck, stupid Jihad
[/quote]

That was lame.

Anyways, I think mine would also be a 93 LX.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

93 lx!! Unless you talk about specialty models aka GT500


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

87-93 gt 5.0 convertible


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

70 mach 1 302!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

69 RS/SS...Wait...Thats a Real Car :rasp:


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

ford sucks

Hemi s RULE


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Hemi said:


> ford sucks
> 
> Hemi s RULE


I raced one of those the other day, I figured they would have been a LOT faster. Oh well, still cool looking.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

1969 boss

but the 05 and up looks pretty badass

but if i had to get a car from that time frame its wouldnt be the mustang it would be the camaro the charger, coronet, dart.. i dislike ford with great passion..


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

The one from the early 90's was one ugly car.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Hemi said:


> ford sucks
> 
> Hemi s RULE


DERAILER! Anyways, i smoked one of them POS in second gear.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

93 mustang GT.. 5 speed .


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah man...didnt you know...every mustang owner has smoked a hemi, a corvette, a charger r/t, a viper, a mclaren Fl, a porsche carerra GT and jeff gordon...jesus, i thought everyone knew that? its funny, they always come on and say..."boy, i thought that car would've been faster than my super sleek, uber fast ford mustang"...oh, the fox body guys, those are the ones to watch out for too, those things can smoke pro-street dragsters!

honestly though, the mustang had/has a terrible manual transmission for modding, and the fox body years were the worst looking cars in history, besides maybe the elastic car i made in 6th grade out of a matchbox...the older mustangs with the str8 6's were good cars, because they actually held together, but once ford started going wal-mart with all their stuff, the quality of product has gone down the tubes...price is always the deciding factor though, thats why it beat out the f-body competition.

on another note, though i like the idea, and it seems like a badass car, the new pontiac GTO looks fugly, way too plain, not enough curves, hell, not even a line, it looks like a sunfire...i have to look twice most of the time just to make sure it IS a GTO...chrysler is making some hella muscle nowadays, i can't wait to see what they unveil next, and what kind of increases the 07 viper has in store.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

just wait till those new chevy camaros are on the street, if they go production with that it will be sweet.. or the challenger.. . the 05 mustang is sweet but it will be in stiff compitition if those two models come out..


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i ordered my challenger allready srt-8


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> ford sucks
> 
> Hemi s RULE


you wana know what I think of a dodge magnum?


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

thats funny man 
about the only stang i cant take 
is the one that comes with the supercharger 
and i only have the additional 25 hp from my stripes

that new shellby 500 is nice 
but its wasted in a ford 
shellby should do up the challenger next year 
that would be something


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Hemi said:


> thats funny man
> about the only stang i cant take
> is the one that comes with the supercharger
> and i only have the additional 25 hp from my stripes
> ...


not just wasted in a for but isnt there sweet shelby hertz rental? another waste


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Hemi said:


> thats funny man
> about the only stang i cant take
> is the one that comes with the supercharger
> and i only have the additional 25 hp from my stripes
> ...


lol, how fast do you think your magnum is?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> thats funny man
> about the only stang i cant take
> is the one that comes with the supercharger
> and i only have the additional 25 hp from my stripes
> ...


lol, how fast do you think your magnum is?
[/quote]

well they are around 6.1 0-60.. not insanely fast but respectabel for a grocery-go-getter better then driving a mini van


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

its actually 5.6 but whos counting 
i got 4 doors and a hemi 
to tote my family around in

next spring ill have 2 doors and a bigger hemi


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i like the 93' last year for the fox body which looked awesome imo, and this year was teh best for the body

i like the 93' last year for the fox body which looked awesome imo, and this year was teh best for the body


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Hemi said:


> its actually 5.6 but whos counting
> i got 4 doors and a hemi
> to tote my family around in
> 
> next spring ill have 2 doors and a bigger hemi


oOoOoOoOoOo


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Hemi said:


> thats funny man
> about the only stang i cant take
> is the one that comes with the supercharger
> and i only have the additional 25 hp from my stripes
> ...


you poor woman, when will you upgrade to a Mustang?


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

lol not even when im dead

have you watched barrett jackson lately

stangs dont hit the million mark 
like all the HEMIS do

ice ice baby 
rollin in my 5.0 
word to your mother


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hemi said:


> lol not even when im dead
> 
> have you watched barrett jackson lately
> 
> ...


sorry to sound like an ass man becuase hemi's are the sh*t but where i come from, the only real hemi has 426 printed on it and comes in the heaviest damn coupes ever yet turns them into tire smokin, quarter mile monsters







but never been in a magnum wit a hemi but was in a hemi durango and ram and neither of them could get outta their own way despite having over 300 horse.

But back to the whole mustang question....my fav. is definately an 87-93 fox body stang...they are not that fast but i think they look awesome and have potential to be a very fast budget minded quarter mile car....for some reason, have always wanted one since i was a kid but cant stand mustangs in general...i;m a T/A kinda guy


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Hemi said:


> lol not even when im dead
> 
> have you watched barrett jackson lately
> 
> ...


Show me a link to one Dodge that has sold for a million.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

:nod:


TheTyeMan said:


> 70 mach 1 302!!!


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

sh*t a link 
some dude bought a 69 charger hemi 
all original for 4.5million

it was in like 10 mags 
just watch a barrett jackson on a friday saturday night 
the highest i seen a stang go for was 650000 
and i woulda bought the LS6 70 chevelle that sold for that b4 it


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

show me a ford wagon that can pull 5.6 0-60....PLEASE someone show me one...the dodges are sexy, get awesome mileage due to their cylinder cutoff system, and are POWERHOUSES. who needs to dynotest a brand new unmodded car? thats probably one of the stupidest things i've heard...it only matters who hits the trap first. everything else is butterflies and candybars.

also, the 426 which they claimed to get 425hp for EPA reasons really got about 500 and change out of the box...it also achieved an astonishing 8mpg on the highway. hahaha. the new hemi's are every bit as powerful yet achieve greater than 20mpg. i agree, there's nothing like the sound of old brute force muscle, but the new hemi's arent import tinkertoy engines. also, the 426 came out many years after the original hemi engine...i believe it was a 353 or something like that. and there were 5 different blocks in the hemi configuration produced by diamler chrysler.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Hemi said:


> its actually 5.6 but whos counting
> i got 4 doors and a hemi
> to tote my family around in
> 
> next spring ill have 2 doors and a bigger hemi


OOOO a pissing match! I want in!! My ride does 0-60 in 2.7 seconds!


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

http://www.barrett-jackson.com/auctionresu...l.asp?id=183447
there ya go 
now you find me a stang that sold for that

this is a cheaper one 
ill try to get the 4.5million one tommorow


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

Voted for the 1987 Mustang cuz I got an 87 Mustang GT with about 300 rwhp 5speed it f*cking rips.

No one has a faster car for cheaper... I picked it up for 3k CDN


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Hemi said:


> http://www.barrett-jackson.com/auctionresu...l.asp?id=183447
> there ya go
> now you find me a stang that sold for that
> 
> ...


that was a good car, It had a real hemi, but now, the hemi is not special anymore because they are putting it in pickup trucks and wagons. I think the Hemi engine has been ruined


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

heh i knew that link would shut you up

now find me a million dollar mustang
ill even give you a break and it could be just 1000000


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Rooner said:


> heh i knew that link would shut you up
> 
> now find me a million dollar mustang
> ill even give you a break and it could be just 1000000
























wow, I don't even know what you drive, but you defend that car like a gay guy defends his partner


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

69s are hot. i'm a bit partial because my best friend drove one around and i became very fond of it (since i didn't have a car at the time).


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Hemi said:


> heh i knew that link would shut you up
> 
> now find me a million dollar mustang
> ill even give you a break and it could be just 1000000


thats whats great about mustangs. you can get them for 50k and under, and beat "multi-million dollar" hemis.

The reason those cars are reaching the million mark is because not a lot of them sold, so they cut production causing them to become rare. The mustangs have never stopped production







what now biatch.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude, the mustang is a cheap piece of sh*t...thats why so many of them sell to unendearing poor kids who can't afford a real car. and believe it or not, the new chrysler hemi is selling like hotcakes, why do you think they're going into so many cars? why do you think all the cars they go into win the car of the year awards...etc...when was the last time a mustang won car of the year? mustangs are played out pieces of crap. it doesnt matter about the speed either, i'll get a hemi, smoke your mustang, and be more comfortable in a more reliable car that gets better fuel mileage. booya, what say you now biotch.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> dude, the mustang is a cheap piece of sh*t...thats why so many of them sell to unendearing poor kids who can't afford a real car. and believe it or not, the new chrysler hemi is selling like hotcakes, why do you think they're going into so many cars? why do you think all the cars they go into win the car of the year awards...etc...when was the last time a mustang won car of the year? mustangs are played out pieces of crap. it doesnt matter about the speed either, i'll get a hemi, smoke your mustang, and be more comfortable in a more reliable car that gets better fuel mileage. booya, what say you now biotch.


see, that is just what I said. The hemi is being wasted on.Chrysler? the company that makes the PT Pooper? That just goes to show why the hemi is just not special anymore. 
nothing can beat this
View attachment 106565
View attachment 106566


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

ice ice baby 
to slow to slow 
ice ice baby 
rollin in my 5.0 
to slow to slow

word to your mother

btw i have never heard of or seen a mustang beat a 426 hemi in a challenge yet

the only reason shitstains sell more then hemis is like posted b4 
poor bastards can afford them 
cuz there made like crap

drive through a big puddle and see if your front mounted distibutor can handel it


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Hemi said:


> ice ice baby
> to slow to slow
> ice ice baby
> rollin in my 5.0
> ...


and crap is put together well







unless, of course, you have diarrhea

the other day I did drive through a big puddle and since I was driving I couldn't see the front mounted distributor, but I had no problem

but on a serious note, you should go to the gynocologist and get your vag checked out, because I have never heard this much







since John Kerry ( aka. prancing german named haans)


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> it doesnt matter about the speed either, i'll get a hemi, smoke your mustang, and be more comfortable in a more reliable car that gets better fuel mileage. booya, what say you now biotch.


Which car are you talking about? This hemi did great - more expensive and slower:









Dodge Charger R/T
Price (base/as tested): $29,995/$35,625
Engine: 5.7 L V-8, 350 hp, 390 lb-ft
0-60: 6.1 sec

Ford Mustang GT
Price (base/as tested): $26,330/$27,825
Engine: 4.6 L V-8, 300 hp, 320 lb-ft
0-60: 5.6 sec


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

cichlid you're not paying for speed, dont you see, you're paying for status. a corvette can beat a porsche boxter all day, and yet, for the same price, people buy the boxter...why? a vette can hang with a lamborghini, the lamborghini costs 3-4 times as much...people still buy the lambo...why? driving in a mustang, people dont look at you unless you put flashy paint on it...driving in a charger (not so much a magnum), or a 300c will get you looks...its very luxurious, a lot more spacious than a rustang, and has a lower rate of depreciation, meaning, when the new challenger comes out, people who bought the 300c aint gonna lose as much on the trade in to get the challenger, as the people who bought mustangs when they buy the new model. its more about status. also there's a lot more engineering in that hemi than anything ford has put out in production...


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> cichlid you're not paying for speed, dont you see, you're paying for status. a corvette can beat a porsche boxter all day, and yet, for the same price, people buy the boxter...why? a vette can hang with a lamborghini, the lamborghini costs 3-4 times as much...people still buy the lambo...why? driving in a mustang, people dont look at you unless you put flashy paint on it...driving in a charger (not so much a magnum), or a 300c will get you looks...its very luxurious, a lot more spacious than a rustang, and has a lower rate of depreciation, meaning, when the new challenger comes out, people who bought the 300c aint gonna lose as much on the trade in to get the challenger, as the people who bought mustangs when they buy the new model. its more about status. also there's a lot more engineering in that hemi than anything ford has put out in production...


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

r1der - I wasn't arguing status, I was simply replying to your post about "i'll get a hemi, smoke your mustang, blah, blah, blah.."

And I wouldn't exactly call any production car from ford, chrysler, or chevy a status-symbol. With the exception of the Ford GT perhaps..


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

CichlidAddict said:


> r1der - I wasn't arguing status, I was simply replying to your post about "i'll get a hemi, smoke your mustang, blah, blah, blah.."
> 
> And I wouldn't exactly call any production car from ford, chrysler, or chevy a status-symbol. With the exception of the Ford GT perhaps..


eggsactly


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

watch the insults kids


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Fido said:


> watch the insults kids


lol


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

******** drive fords because they can't spell Chevrolet....


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

GT45FD3S said:


> ******** drive fords because they can't spell Chevrolet....:rasp:


and Polish peoples last names end in ski because they cant spell toboggan


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvmsrayman said:


> ******** drive fords because they can't spell Chevrolet....:rasp:


and Polish peoples last names end in ski because they cant spell toboggan
[/quote]

I like pudding


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

boba fett said:


> ******** drive fords because they can't spell Chevrolet....:rasp:


seriously dude, you don't want to get into this


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dont call me names and PM me insults, it shows how small your penis really is...

and i dont care, im done with this...hahaha, it always ends this way...

and i'd love for you to explain to me cars, because for the life of me, i can't figure them out...after doing 2 engine swaps, a transmission job, attempting to fix a ford of a fuel pump, which proved a very big problem, and doing my own vehicle maintinence since before i could drive, i've been around and own a lot of cars, my basis for hating for is that every ford i've had has broken. busted...i had a toyota celica which held together than a crown vic with only 62 thousand miles on it...you know where that crown vic with 62 thousand miles on it is now? where every ford belongs, in the junk yard. its a pile of sh*t...and also, the ford GT is a status symbol, i'll agree, but dont forget about the viper, made my diamler chrysler and sold under the dodge badge. and you know what else is funny, it costs almost twice as much as the viper, and the viper beats it. so how the hell does ford sell those things...afterall, its about speed isnt it?

oh yeah, just one more tidbit, its convenient how you chose the r/t instead of the srt8 which would cook your mustang and eat it like horse meat.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

gvmsrayman said:


> cichlid you're not paying for speed, dont you see, you're paying for status. a corvette can beat a porsche boxter all day, and yet, for the same price, people buy the boxter...why? a vette can hang with a lamborghini, the lamborghini costs 3-4 times as much...people still buy the lambo...why? driving in a mustang, people dont look at you unless you put flashy paint on it...driving in a charger (not so much a magnum), or a 300c will get you looks...its very luxurious, a lot more spacious than a rustang, and has a lower rate of depreciation, meaning, when the new challenger comes out, people who bought the 300c aint gonna lose as much on the trade in to get the challenger, as the people who bought mustangs when they buy the new model. its more about status. also there's a lot more engineering in that hemi than anything ford has put out in production...










what a gay *****








you know what I suggest r1dermatoligist? leaving this topic to people who know their sh*t. you wouldn't be able to tell the difference between Hemi's strap on dick, and your insertable p*ssy.








[/quote]

Watch it; this is your verbal warning - that won't be tolerated here


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Hemi said:


> http://www.barrett-jackson.com/auctionresu...l.asp?id=183447
> there ya go
> now you find me a stang that sold for that
> 
> ...


That amazes me that someone would pay for something like that. I am a pretty big car guy and I would much rather have a Dusenberg or Rolls over something like that.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Ron Mexico said:


> cichlid you're not paying for speed, dont you see, you're paying for status. a corvette can beat a porsche boxter all day, and yet, for the same price, people buy the boxter...why? a vette can hang with a lamborghini, the lamborghini costs 3-4 times as much...people still buy the lambo...why? driving in a mustang, people dont look at you unless you put flashy paint on it...driving in a charger (not so much a magnum), or a 300c will get you looks...its very luxurious, a lot more spacious than a rustang, and has a lower rate of depreciation, meaning, when the new challenger comes out, people who bought the 300c aint gonna lose as much on the trade in to get the challenger, as the people who bought mustangs when they buy the new model. its more about status. also there's a lot more engineering in that hemi than anything ford has put out in production...










what a gay *****








you know what I suggest r1dermatoligist? leaving this topic to people who know their sh*t. you wouldn't be able to tell the difference between Hemi's strap on dick, and your insertable p*ssy.








[/quote]

Watch it; this is your verbal warning - that won't be tolerated here
[/quote]
i'm just telling it like it is, buddy boy







won't happen again


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvmsrayman said:


> cichlid you're not paying for speed, dont you see, you're paying for status. a corvette can beat a porsche boxter all day, and yet, for the same price, people buy the boxter...why? a vette can hang with a lamborghini, the lamborghini costs 3-4 times as much...people still buy the lambo...why? driving in a mustang, people dont look at you unless you put flashy paint on it...driving in a charger (not so much a magnum), or a 300c will get you looks...its very luxurious, a lot more spacious than a rustang, and has a lower rate of depreciation, meaning, when the new challenger comes out, people who bought the 300c aint gonna lose as much on the trade in to get the challenger, as the people who bought mustangs when they buy the new model. its more about status. also there's a lot more engineering in that hemi than anything ford has put out in production...










what a gay *****








you know what I suggest r1dermatoligist? leaving this topic to people who know their sh*t. you wouldn't be able to tell the difference between Hemi's strap on dick, and your insertable p*ssy.








[/quote]

Watch it; this is your verbal warning - that won't be tolerated here
[/quote]
i'm just telling it like it is, buddy boy








[/quote]

your asking for it ray :rasp:


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

you know, when I started this topic, I did not know people who hated ford with a purpose would even have the nerve to poke their heads in this. I have it strictly for Mustang people to vote for their favorite year, but then some wiseguys come in to advertise their wagons and such just to start something. I get very annoyed with such people and as you can see in the past few pages, I have said some things that needed to be said. This is a personal warning not to start something here, I have 2 admins on my ass, and don't need any more. If there are any more gay remarks like ford sucks, or anything else negative , then you know what to expect


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvmsrayman said:


> you know, when I started this topic, I did not know people who hated ford with a purpose would even have the nerve to poke their heads in this. I have it strictly for Mustang people to vote for their favorite year, but then some wiseguys come in to advertise their wagons and such just to start something. I get very annoyed with such people and as you can see in the past few pages, I have said some things that needed to be said. This is a personal warning not to start something here, I have 2 admins on my ass, and don't need any more. If there are any more gay remarks like ford sucks, or anything else negative , then you know what to expect


skylines are better than mustangs- but they don't count because they aren't a wagon with a hemi


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

boba fett said:


> you know, when I started this topic, I did not know people who hated ford with a purpose would even have the nerve to poke their heads in this. I have it strictly for Mustang people to vote for their favorite year, but then some wiseguys come in to advertise their wagons and such just to start something. I get very annoyed with such people and as you can see in the past few pages, I have said some things that needed to be said. This is a personal warning not to start something here, I have 2 admins on my ass, and don't need any more. If there are any more gay remarks like ford sucks, or anything else negative , then you know what to expect


skylines are better than mustangs- but they don't count because they aren't a wagon with a hemi






















[/quote]







lol sure, your pushing it Ed

i apologize for anything offensive I have said in the past pages, it won't happen again if no one does anything to provoke it


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no one did anything to provoke it...but thats beside the point...i voted, my favorite year was 94, right out of the matchbox car era and into something that resembled a pony car.

also, i agree with the dusenburg remark, although, for 4.5 million dollars, i can think of a lot more things i'd want than a car...hahahaha.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> no one did anything to provoke it...but thats beside the point...i voted, my favorite year was 94, right out of the matchbox car era and into something that resembled a pony car.
> 
> also, i agree with the dusenburg remark, although, for 4.5 million dollars, i can think of a lot more things i'd want than a car...hahahaha.


u and hemi sure did something to provoke it, thanks for finally taking it seriously


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i dont like fords 
never did 
hated big foot when i found out it was a ford (to little to understand)

i was a big time pontiac guy till i got a hemi

ive driven a few mustangs 
never owened one 
but i always said b4 spending money to go fast 
id have to add about 500 LBS in front of the rear wheels 
ive seen so many mustangs 
that in sick of them 
imagine being a gyno 
how do you go home to your wife with passion

and if i had 4.5 million 
i would love to owen a low miled original hemi 
but i bet i could build one cheaper like a resto mod

one other note 
you know what the torsion box is 
my buddy bought a 68 stang 
we spent months fixen her up 
new rear floors lower quaters trunk front fenders recromed bumpers 
new clevland 351 9inch rear 
and guess what 
all cause of some stupid thing call a torsion box 
it twisted in half at 1/4 throttle

do oyu even owen a mustang ?????

my opinions are mine 
like my asshole 
and yours are yours

i dont think i attacked you personally 
and i dont even know if you have a car like this 
so i wasnt attacking your car 
just the hole line of stangs in general

i guess if i had to pick any mustang it would be elenor 
a chip foose one 
but there still a dime a dozen


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hemi said:


> its actually 5.6 but whos counting
> i got 4 doors and a hemi
> to tote my family around in
> 
> next spring ill have 2 doors and a bigger hemi










Stick with your SLOPAR their hemi. I'm in the low 4's 0-60.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

the srt is 4.9 stock 
little exahuast a chip intake and a reprogram 
and ill smoke ya too


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hemi said:


> the srt is 4.9 stock
> little exahuast a chip intake and a reprogram
> and ill smoke ya too


Chip intake??? wtf is that? Is that you behind the wheel with a bag of Ruffles?

You'd want a bigger exhaust and not a little exhaust too lol And it's called an ecu flash bud


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i believe he said the word little as in, this is ALL it would take, as in, an intake, exhaust and a chip and he'd tool you all over the road...the flash is not necessary with a chip...but this doesnt matter, its not stock, it doesnt represent the car, i've seen pinto's run 11's, does that mean pinto's are the fastest cars ever? hell no, its as fast as someone made it...it could be faster...does a stock mustang run a 4.9 0-60? not sure, but my money is on no. str8 from the factory like an srt8...and rouche/saleen are not oem.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Hemi said:


> http://www.barrett-jackson.com/auctionresu...l.asp?id=183447
> there ya go
> now you find me a stang that sold for that
> 
> ...


The guy that bought that car is from Fargo. He has an ungodly collection of cars. He has 4 other hemi cuda convertables, including an ultra rare pink one. He also has pretty much every elite sports car you can think of. His nae is Gary Tharaldson. He owns more hotels than the hiltons.

I can go walk to his house right now If I wanted too.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Hemi said:


> the srt is 4.9 stock
> little exahuast a chip intake and a reprogram
> and ill smoke ya too


you seriously don't know what your talking about


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

View attachment 106724


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Boobah said:


> View attachment 106724


nice, is that yours?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> i believe he said the word little as in, this is ALL it would take, as in, an intake, exhaust and a chip and he'd tool you all over the road...the flash is not necessary with a chip...but this doesnt matter, its not stock, it doesnt represent the car, i've seen pinto's run 11's, does that mean pinto's are the fastest cars ever? hell no, its as fast as someone made it...it could be faster...does a stock mustang run a 4.9 0-60? not sure, but my money is on no. str8 from the factory like an srt8...and rouche/saleen are not oem.


Heck back in 03 Motor trend tested a Cobra convertible (slower then a coupe) at 0-60 in 4.86 and that's 3 years ago. To get the Cobra faster all you had to do was change the pulley. The new Shelby GT 500 will just be a tad faster.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

its the same basic figure...was that with mods or not? i know that thing was so restricted that you could throw a CAI and exhaust on it and get like 60hp out of it...hahaha.



> the srt is 4.9 stock
> little exahuast a chip intake and a reprogram
> and ill smoke ya too





> you seriously don't know what your talking about


no, you dont know what you're talking about...have you ever owned a mustang? do you realize those mods would probably shave a half second off of that 0-60? maybe more? face it, mustangs are at the bottom of the food chain.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

bro i dont know what im talking about 
the STR-8 JEEP will do 0-60 in 4.9 wet or dry 
dont belive me look it up 
it was there selling platform 
had a commercial about it


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

here are some cool videos I found
Mustang 1
Mustang 2
Mustang 3
Mustang4
Mustang 5
Mustang 6
Mustang 7
Mustang 8



r1dermon said:


> its the same basic figure...was that with mods or not? i know that thing was so restricted that you could throw a CAI and exhaust on it and get like 60hp out of it...hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

hey man 
i found my favorite mustang
and i cant vote for it cuz you didnt list it 
it is the ULTRA rare ford mustang ranchero

6 were built i think it was a 68 (i could be wrong) 
a company from cali did it back in the day

and i say what a wonderful job
a horse pulling a wagon

sorry about the picts 
i took them in a not so well lit parking lot durning a car meet

oh BTW you still havent told me if you even owen a mustang


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

gvmsrayman said:


> the srt is 4.9 stock
> little exahuast a chip intake and a reprogram
> and ill smoke ya too


you seriously don't know what your talking about
[/quote]


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> its the same basic figure...was that with mods or not? i know that thing was so restricted that you could throw a CAI and exhaust on it and get like 60hp out of it...hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was just a stock Cobra.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

gvmsrayman said:


>


nice, is that yours?








[/quote]

i wish - if i had 180 grand to throw around it would be lol


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Ijust have to say this....DISGUSTANG...hehe...I don't care for them as they are so common around my area...neither do i like dodge....I jus stick with imports......But if i were to choose a body style over dodge or ford i'll have to go with ford....I really like the fact that they bought back the retro look..... the 500's were tight though....


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

One of my fav. mustang pics - Mach 3 concept.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Hemi said:


> hey man
> i found my favorite mustang
> and i cant vote for it cuz you didnt list it
> it is the ULTRA rare ford mustang ranchero
> ...


lol thats a pretty cool mod


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

CichlidAddict said:


> One of my fav. mustang pics - Mach 3 concept.

















one of the uglyiest cars I have ever seen


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

gvmsrayman said:


> hey man
> i found my favorite mustang
> and i cant vote for it cuz you didnt list it
> it is the ULTRA rare ford mustang ranchero
> ...


lol thats a pretty cool mod
[/quote]
I own a dodge magnum with one HORSEpower







jk


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

YOU GUYS ARE A BUNCH OF GOOFS(THOSE WHO ARE FLAMING EACH OTHER)

anyways i live the late 60's and 80's and early 90's i dont at all mind the svt cobra


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

NTcaribe said:


> YOU GUYS ARE A BUNCH OF GOOFS(THOSE WHO ARE FLAMING EACH OTHER)
> 
> anyways i live the late 60's and 80's and early 90's i dont at all mind the svt cobra


Ahhh I haven't seen a Super **** output in quite a while. Is it true when those first came out they were smoking the mustang cobra's and they had to tone them down???


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

CichlidAddict said:


> One of my fav. mustang pics - Mach 3 concept.


I dont like that one


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

1967 Shelby GT 500.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

either the 64.5s, 65s, or 67s.

i LOVE the mustangs from the 60s. they are total shitboxes now. my gfs brother has two SVT Cobras, one 98 and one '01. they are fast, but built like a children's toy...made in Pakistan.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

gvmsrayman said:


> ******** drive fords because they can't spell Chevrolet....:rasp:


seriously dude, you don't want to get into this








[/quote]

It's a public forum buddy. If you don't like someones answer or have too much of a mullet to take a joke then go to all ford car event and ask everyone "what's their favorite mustang?" There and only there do you stand a chance of getting 99% "I love mustangs" answers...

My dad has a ford.. It as well as a majority of street rods has a chevy motor in it though. Don't worry one day you'll see the light.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

93 GT w/ LX exhaust, tails and rear bumper. True Mustang owners know that combo


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Hemi said:


> bro i dont know what im talking about
> the STR-8 JEEP will do 0-60 in 4.9 wet or dry
> dont belive me look it up
> it was there selling platform
> had a commercial about it


I don't trust magazines to test whats cars can do. Seldom are they right, and seldom do the know how to drive.


----------

